# [V] - Sidewinder X6, Logitech G9, Raptor Gaming P3/H1



## Raptor-Gaming (2. August 2010)

Abend,

also wie oben schon geschrieben, verkaufe ich folgende Artikel


Microsoft Sidewinder X6

Zustand: sehr gut

OVP sowie komplettes Zubehör vorhanden. 

Die Tastatur war keine OEM, sondern die teurer Retail Version


VHB 30€


Logitech G9 + Raptor -Gaming P3

Zustand: beides sehr gut

Die OVP sowie Zubehör für Maus alles dabei

Mauspad hat eine Tasche, die ich nie benutzt habe, also Original, keine Risse oder Spuren 


VHB 35€


Raptor-Gaming H1 Headset

Zustand: unbenutzt (ich hab die Verpackung geöffnet und einmal probiert, obs funktioniert, ansonsten nie genutzt)

OVP vorhanden, das Headset lässt sich über USB oder direkt an die 
Soundkarte anschließen, außerdem kann man das Mic rausziehen und 
reinstecken (Ohrmuschel) sowie das Headset komplett zerlegen  


VHB 30€




Alle Artikeln weisen keine techn. Mängel auf



Versand verischert per DHL
Preise alle VHN * ohne Versand *

Bundelpreis für * alles * zusammen 60 + Versand 


Bilder gerne per Mail, hier scheitere ich beim Hochladen

bei Interesse bitte hier im Thread posten !!!


----------



## TAPO (2. August 2010)

Hi,
ich habe Interesse am gesamten Bundle!

Allerdings hast du noch keine Bewertungen *in diesem Forum*, von daher wäre mein Vorschlag: erst nach Erhalt der Ware den Betrag zu überweisen, ich denke meine Bewertungen sprechen für sich, dass ich vertrauenswürdig bin!

Hier im Forum habe ich bereits 63 Positive und 0 Negative Bewertungen  (siehe User Tapo):
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Allgemeines-81/Private-Kleinanzeigen-21/Bewertungsthread-x-Positive-Negative-Bewertungen-Bitte-mit-Link-zum-Verkaufsthread-3548113/

Und im Gamestar.de Forum habe ich 70 Positive und 0 Negative Bewertungen (siehe User Tapo):
http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboard/showthread.php?t=283242

Gruß Tapo


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (2. August 2010)

Ok, ich muss erstmal zur Uni, ich schreib dich an. Bis heute Abend


----------



## TAPO (2. August 2010)

Alles klar, meld dich einfach


----------

